# Quincy the Red Tegu



## aambumann (Aug 3, 2012)

This is Quincy Magu, I named him after the cartoon character Quincy Magoo or simply Mr. Magoo. He is 1 month old, 11 inches long and weighs 52 grams.


----------



## Aardbark (Aug 3, 2012)

Great looking little dude. Hello Mr. Magoo. Hopefully he wont walk blindly into something dangerous.


----------



## turtlepunk (Aug 3, 2012)

lol @ aardbark!
you have such a beautiful lil tegu!! love the name!!


----------



## aambumann (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Lynda (Aug 4, 2012)

Beautiful red! ...and I learned something...I never knew mr magoo's first name!


----------



## HeatherN (Aug 4, 2012)

what a looker, he looks like a quincy to me. very red too!


----------



## aambumann (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, sorry but the first picture looks like it got deleted. I am still getting use to the sight. Here is Quincy now at 6 weeks old. I will repost his first pic as well. Thanks.


Quincy's first pic. almost 1 month old


----------



## Scott Hogge (Aug 22, 2012)

He looks great. Nice full belly. What is he eating these days?


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 22, 2012)

He look good a big boy

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aambumann (Aug 22, 2012)

I am rotating his menu choices. They include ground turkey with beef liver, ground turkey with cod liver oil, quail eggs, a ground mixture of anchovies and apple snails, and just the other day for the first time he had 1 live and 2 f/t pinkies. Have offered fruit a couple of times with his meals as well but he does not seem to care for those selections.


----------



## Murkve (Aug 22, 2012)

Very cute little red. I always wonder what they'll look like as adults. All of them are so different.


----------



## aambumann (Oct 27, 2012)

[attachment=5616][attachment=5617]Here are some new pics of Mr. Magu ( Quincy ). He is 14 weeks old. Taking a dip in the Tegu pool to help his shed. I would also like to say Thank You again to Ty Park, his breeder, for a really great Tegu.


----------

